# using ro/di vs tap to start a planted tank ?



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what would the differences be in using ro/di to start up a planted tank, vs using tap water to start up the tank... also how would ro/di play a roll in keep/kh/gh and ph stable... would the tank still cycle the as if it had tap in it?  the reason I ask is because i have a ro/di machine im using to make water for my reef tank, and don't put anything in the storage tank of that water, and don't want to drain out hoses to hook up to the sink, and have people "yeiling I can't get to the sink/bath room"..

also if any one has a 30g cube 20x18x21 that's planted can you post photos thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

any one, any one?


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

The only real difference is that with r/O. You must add everything back in and after you treat your tap water you basically have the same except for maybe your ph


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so ro is use less? wouldn't I be able to control ph,gh,kh, etc better with ro/di vs using tap?


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

No it is far from useless. With r/o you can make your water exactly what you need it to be. For example if you want to have your kh set at 6 you just add enough to bring it up to 6. Tap water you would have to be happy or lucky if it was not above 6. So no its not useless. If you want when I get back home I can send you some pictures of my r/o di unit 

Todd Ziegler


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Post the KH, GH and pH of your tap water. TDS, too, if you have it. Might get this info from your water department. 

Mixing hard water (High GH or KH) with RO or DI (They are about the same as far as aquarium keeping goes) will dilute the amount of the minerals that make the water hard. It is a straight line, mathematical formula. 
A 50/50 RO + tap blend will have half the minerals as pure tap water. The GH, KH and TDS will test half as high as the pure tap water. 
All other mixes will also follow that mathematical formula. 

pH is harder to figure, and best is to do this:

Figure out what GH you want for the fish. 
Make RO + Tap to match that GH. 
Make the KH roughly equal. 
Let the pH do whatever it wants. It will probably fall pretty close in line when the KH is about the same as the GH, and the GH suits the fish. For black water fish use peat moss to add organic acids to the water. This will likely drop the pH, and may remove some minerals. It varies, some peat moss seems more active than others at removing minerals. 
____________________________________________________

Nitrifying bacteria thrive in water that is not too soft, and has a pH on the alkaline side of neutral. While you are doing the fishless cycle keep the GH and KH over 3 German degrees of hardness, and the pH between 7-8. 
After the nitrogen cycle is complete, and the plants are thriving, the plants will become a large part of the biofiltration, especially if they GH, KH and pH are too low for the bacteria to thrive. I have heard about problems in tanks where the bacteria population crashed, and often this is part of 'Old Tank Syndrome' including very low pH and KH almost 0. But as long as the plants are OK, the fish will be fine, the plants will keep the ammonia and nitrite under control.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what does the gh/kh do? it would be nice if some one could break it down then just carbon hardness and general hardness..... 

my problem was is tank would be doing find, then plants would die out of no where or leafs and steams would get thin, and i would have a hard time figure out what ferts to do.. I would like to have c02 and some mod-high light with think tank so i could have color with it, but would also like to control it and not have crazy swings...

I was planing for a school of cardinals,rummy nose, or rasboras. maybe even asian rummy nose something not seen every day.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, I have a ro/di machine and I thought should I use it well I have and not have to deal with all the hoses and hocking them up to the sink and tripping over them.. I thought about keeping shrimp, in a 30g cube, or a school of rummy nose tetras, or cardinal tetras, or harquin rasboras. i heard those fish and inverts where sensative so that's why I asked.. I've had planted tanks before but took a break from it and got in to saltwater, now returning to planted tank and basic forgot all I know to planted tanks besides the basics.


----------

